# Killer Diamond



## Jungletrans (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyone says Diamonds are a nice placid first python , not this one . l was given this girl [ 4.5 yrs 6ft ] after she tried to kill and eat her male cage mate , then attacking her owners . She has been ok for me till tonite , l had given her a thawed rat which she dropped behind the large log in her cage . l decided to warm it up and reached over the log to get it , BAM , she took my index finger all the way and went into a death grip on my arm . Sorry no pix as l was holding the cage door with one hand while scraping her off against the log . She ate the rat after that . First snake anyone ?:shock:


----------



## bigi (Jul 15, 2010)

you were the appertiser before the main meal


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 15, 2010)

haha thats awesome


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well with the smell of rat in the air it's no surprise. That is a pretty typical reaction


----------



## thals (Jul 15, 2010)

That's cos diamonds are a girl's best friend, they dun like boys!!! :lol:


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 15, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Well with the smell of rat in the air it's no surprise. That is a pretty typical reaction


 
l have a lot of nasty Darwins but have never had such a serious attack as this one .


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 15, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Well with the smell of rat in the air it's no surprise. That is a pretty typical reaction


 i have to agree, once a snake is in hunt/ food mode then anything is open game to them .


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 15, 2010)

thats a normal reaction the snake mistook your hand for the rat my coastal did to me left bite marks on my hand now i use tongs doesnt mean your snake is nasty or trying to bite you


----------



## ralliart3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Once they get a smell for food they will strike at anything that moves,not having a go at you but it is silly to stick your hand in the enclosure once you have dropped some food in there.Heat from hand + smell of food+movement =strike me.
:-0


----------



## joanna_maryanna (Jul 15, 2010)

Would love the offer of a "First Snake", but already have 2 others. Thanks for the offer anyway........ Hahaha lol


----------



## codysnake (Jul 16, 2010)

thats weird the other week my diamond wouldent take his food and i was trying to make him angry by hitting the rat on his head-not like full on hitting like waving the rat back and forth alond his nose and he wouldent even bite! hes one of the nicest snakes ive known i could do anything with him never bitten even when im feeding him he hasnt eaten for awile because the nights are way to cold so he isnt taking food untill the nightes get warmer- the nights in my vivaruim get to about 1-15 degreese celcius even in adelaide


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, it's a good story, anyway


----------



## Colin (Jul 16, 2010)

bpb02 said:


> Well with the smell of rat in the air it's no surprise. That is a pretty typical reaction


 
I have to agree and personally feed all my adult in tubs not in their enclosure.. I take the opportunity while there out of the enclosures feeding to clean them, change paper, water etc

when Ive been biten by my adults (not that often) its usually always been at feeding time or the day after feeding and always been my fault for being careless.. the last time was handling a large 3.5 year old male jungle that has never bitten and is usually calm, when it was feeding day and the place smelt of rats. I probably had rat smell on my hand too.. took my eye off him for a second to talk to my girlfriend and SMASH!! he smashed my other wrist on the underside and punctured the veins just below my palm.. popping some so they swelled up  yes there was blood everywhere and I was more interested in getting a towel to soak it up than looking for a camera :lol: he let go immediately though.. my wrist went black from the bruising he gave me from hitting so hard.. totally my fault..


----------



## ReptileImperium (Jul 16, 2010)

May be a silly question but can a 6 ft python do a lot of damage when they bite... Did it hurt??


----------



## smeejason (Jul 16, 2010)

Walking into the room with the smell of rat in the air is usually open invitation for my womas and most of my bhp to turn from angels to physcos. Food response is the only reason i have been nailed and have since learnt to open and shut enclosure doors rather quickly at feeding time.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 16, 2010)

Ha Col, I think you should have got a bit more experience before you got into Jungles... not recommended for a novice lol!

J.


----------



## Colin (Jul 16, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ha Col, I think you should have got a bit more experience before you got into Jungles... not recommended for a novice lol!
> 
> J.



thanks mate I"ll take that under advisement  next time you come around I'll rub a rat on your ear and get the nastiest jungle out for you to show me how its done :lol:


----------



## Mooseman (Jul 16, 2010)

Should of kept that nice placid water python you sold me. My diamonds have 
only ever bitten in a food response. The water is going great by the way.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 16, 2010)

My diamond is the same.... total psycho! Since last July he has been in death and destruct mode! He tries to bite anything.

Nathancl was down last weekend and we got him out with a snake hook, he struck and even bit himself!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 16, 2010)

same as colin, gf distacted me & i got hammered by my female coastal..lol. only happened once...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 16, 2010)

exactly why i never tell anyone that any certain species is better than another as a first snake.

Coastals i think are the biggest pigs of all the snakes i keep. They'll strike at anything that moves the second they pick up the scent of rodents or quail, even while being cooled. Much more aggressive feeding response than womas, darwins and childrens. I would not like to get my hands between them and their food, lucky they are puppy dogs when not being fed.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 16, 2010)

Mooseman said:


> Should of kept that nice placid water python you sold me. My diamonds have
> only ever bitten in a food response. The water is going great by the way.


 l think the Water and this Diamond must have had their personalitys switched at birth .


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2010)

show us a pic of the beast!!!!!!


----------



## Bushman (Jul 16, 2010)

ReptileImperium said:


> May be a silly question but can a 6 ft python do a lot of damage when they bite... Did it hurt??


There are very few silly questions. If you don't know, ask. 
As to whether they can do "a lot of damage" is a bit hard to answer definitively. Not usually but it depends on where the bite is. Feeding bites are usually worse, as they seem to put a _lot_ more power into it, as we've heard. They can potentially puncture blood vessels and leave teeth in, which can be a real nuisance. Someone I know said that the pain niggled away at them for days, as some teeth were deeply embedded and hard to remove. 
The amount of local bruising is surprising too! I don't bruise easily but someone's escaped coastal gave me a really deep purple defensive bite once, as I recaptured it out of a tree. It must have liked being free I guess! 
Yes it hurts, but not as much as you'd think. The teeth are fine-gauge needle sharp, so usually go in and out easily.

I agree with the other comments made about most Diamonds usually being placid in temperament. However, they have a _very_ strong feeding response! Even the best tempered and tractable Diamond is a heat seeking missile when the smell of prey is in the air!


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay. i hope she doesn't do it to me! i think i may get very. VERY long tongs...


----------



## dossy (Dec 29, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> same as colin, gf distacted me & i got hammered by my female coastal..lol. only happened once...


 what only got bitten once or only got distracted by your gf once


----------



## cement (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow an oldie but a goodie!

One of the largest snakes in my collection is a female diamond who at 2.75 metres is also the most placid. I could hang her around the neck of a child with absolute trust.

But at feed time she hits like a truck, and could probably take out a wallaby. In fact a wallaby was killed by a diamond at a local wildlife refuge not to long ago. It was too big to eat, but it killed it...


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 27, 2011)

Diamond pythons? but aren't they the wooses of the Oz python species...

My Diamonds have the biggest feed response of my snakes, and being hit by an 8ft Diamond, Is like a battering ram...:lol:


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 27, 2011)

The diamonds I've seen were all very placid - except when a rat or rabbit was within their striking range - ditto for most snakes


----------

